# Sand



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

Can I use white sand in a freshwater aquarium?? I really like the look of Carib Sea Super Natural Crystals. Are there other types of sand? I thank you in advance for your information!!!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I use pool filter sand, as do many others. It's cheap, not totally white and you have to rinse it thoroughly, but it looks great.


----------



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

Such a great idea!!! Thank you Matt!!!


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Pool Filter Sand is great, cheap sand and is close to being white. It is probably your best option unless you really want a brighter white. If you want something white white and do not want to pay for Carib Sea, see if you can track down some ceramquartz or spectraquartz where you are it. It is the exact same stuff but less than half the cost per pound. Also is comes in a variety of colors.

The link in my sig has details on the two products I mentioned.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, I have pool filter sand which is slightly warmer than a pure white. It's dirt cheap. like $8-10 for a 50-pound bag. The grain is a nice size. it's heavy enough that it doesn't fly around too much when you're siphoning, as long as you keep your siphon above the sand. 

Just be sure what you're buying is pure silica sand and doesn't have any additives. And rinse it out thoroughly in bucket multiple times until the water is fairly clear. Takes a while but not TOO terrible. I hear that play sand tends to be worse than pool filter sand as far as cleaning, though I've never used it.


-Zeke


----------



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you Troy and Zwanged, I truly appreciate the information!!!!


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I am using pool filter sand also. If your interested and don't have a pool supply company near you, try your local hardware store. I purchased mine from Ace hardware, I know others have too. If your hardware doesn't have it, you may be able to buy it online from their website and have it shipped to your local store to avoid shipping fees.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I get mine from a pool supply and never have to rinse it. You can also find it at Home Depot and Lowes during pool seasons.

What you buy at pool supply should be clean and ready to use.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I am using the super naturals white sand. It's gorgeous. Very small so nothing really settles into it and vaccuming is pretty easy once you get the hang of it. Regular style will get sucked into the siphon so you just make little circles above the sand to clean it. I will say it won't stay perfectly white for very long. Mine has gotten dingy, but is still mostly bright white. Looks cool with the blue led lights at night too.


----------



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you Tom, Susan and MRIguy!!!! I will definitely purchase some!!!
This is great information!!!


----------

